# Anyone tried these?



## GooseSlayer8 (Feb 3, 2009)

http://store.rogerssportinggoods.com/se ... Bag/Detail

Pros? Cons?


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

I got 2 of them this year and I like them. They won't hold as many decoys as the Deadly bags but they keep the wires off the bags of the other decoys. Also the deadly bags are made out of that tarp material, I don't think they would last to long before they start to get holes in them.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

I just get totes from walmart for $12. I can fit 75-100 sillo's in each one. They stack great too.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

jpallen14 said:


> I just get totes from walmart for $12. I can fit 75-100 sillo's in each one. They stack great too.


Do you have any pictures of how you stack them?


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

How do they stack in there? Do they lay and stack or vertically side by side? I am sick of the sillosock carrier with stakes everywhere hooking on everything in sight.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> jpallen14 said:
> 
> 
> > I just get totes from walmart for $12. I can fit 75-100 sillo's in each one. They stack great too.
> ...


Similar to using a stapler BL, don't even try it!!! :lol:


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

jpallen14 said:


> I just get totes from walmart for $12. I can fit 75-100 sillo's in each one. They stack great too.


We also use totes, but we can fit about 125 in each tote, and probably more if we wanted to pack extremely tight.


----------



## GooseSlayer8 (Feb 3, 2009)

ya ive always used totes as well but i really wanted to knw if these things work. I want to knw if they keep the decoys cleaner and more organized and if they can actually hold the decoys they say. they just seem so much easier with the backpack straps and all i would think each guy could throw a bag on his back and still be able to pull the sled. plus they look like they would stake really easily also somewhat like the totes any more info on these things would be great. THANKS


----------



## GooseSlayer8 (Feb 3, 2009)

also hammerhead are the bags light weight or are the sides made pretty tuff. I guess a better question would be could they break down to fit in a layout blind after setting up? THANKS


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

We just use 12 slot bags for Avery full body mallards. I think we have like 20 doz Silosocks in one bag.


----------



## MinnMag (Feb 25, 2009)

I ran into the Waterfowl Junkie and ended up hunting snows with him a couple days this spring. He has a great sillo tote. They keep your sillos clean, decoys stack easily and stay in order while you're sticking or pulling. The wires are never sticking into other decoy bags. They work as slick as the "bird hitch" does. It's definitely speeds up picking up your spread. Yep, they're spendy but they should outlast your sillos. And you can carry at least 30 dozen sillos in one trip with 2 totes mounted on an ATV. And with a little imagination most people could build something similar which would have to be a TON better than the conduit holder that Sillosock had and lots more organized than a regular tote.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Ya they are just a soft sided bag. You can fold them up and put them in the blind if you want.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Just spend another $25 and use deadly bags. they work awsome for sillosocks, absolutly no wasted space. You can fit 360 in one bag.


----------



## GooseSlayer8 (Feb 3, 2009)

how do u put em in those bags and not break off the heads of the SS? or am i not seeing something right on em? i looked at em but they said they are for DD headless feeders.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Guys I hunt with use deadly bags. They hold more decoys but the wires lay on top of other decoys transferring mud and rust to the other decoys. They also are made out of the plastic tarp material and already have holes in them. The sillo bags are made of a different fabric and you can get about 230 decoys per bag. The sillo bags have more wasted space than the deadlies. Both bags have good and bad points. One thing about the deadlies you can get alot of decoys in one and they are not that heavy when full.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

here ya go.... works well for me


----------



## GooseSlayer8 (Feb 3, 2009)

i see. THANKS :thumb:


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

do you have problems with the stakes poking through the bodies stacking them like that?


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

not at all with sillosocks , only a little with deadlys as they stack like crap.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

X2
I run my sillo's the same way as Adam does and its awsome. My only problem is that i dont like to leave them in the bags when i get home to aviod the rusting and what not.


----------

